# ROSS Dress for Less Halloween 2014 Items



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Those bookends are great.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice items, and at great prices. The only thing about the skulls is that the gold would bug me and I would be forced to repaint them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of battery operated black plastic lanterns of all styles. These have timers as well. Prices for the most part ran from 14.99 to 7.99. These lanterns had resin pillars in them, not real wax so they won't melt.





























These are the little lanterns similar in size to the ones at DOLLAR TREE this spring. The DT ones are plastic, the ROSS ones are metal, come with a timer, and the lighting can be set to either amber or color changing. Both run on the same batteries. 10.99 for the set of 3.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are certainly fitting for here. I am not sure about the last, but I know that Garden Ridge sells the other types of lanterns, for those of us without a Ross store around.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the bookends.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Those are certainly fitting for here. I am not sure about the last, but I know that Garden Ridge sells the other types of lanterns, for those of us without a Ross store around.


I remember Walmart also had them last year. Here's a link to one style they are carrying this year under the Westinghouse name: 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Westinghouse-Flameless-Pillar-Lantern-Set-Silver/21899650 . ROSS still has them beat on price, 7.99 compared to 12.00. I recall people were able to find them at Walmart on end of summer clearance for less though. But yeah, ROSS has great pricing. Limited in quantity though.

I kind of thought the 12.99 ones above in the photo looked more appropriate for a Spanish castle setting...the Inquisition, the rack, etc. There are other Tudor-style medieval-looking castles around with the diamond window panes which I think go nicely with the older variety of lantern ROSS has been carrying.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

GoS- almost bought that glass head last year.....was going to fill with water and have green floralytes in them.I was afraid someone would knock it over....sure is heavy.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

The heads would be cool.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Would love to find those bookends at my Ross!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice items, and at great prices. The only thing about the skulls is that the gold would bug me and I would be forced to repaint them


I agree with that!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice items, and at great prices. The only thing about the skulls is that the gold would bug me and I would be forced to repaint them


I even like the gold. Bling Bling! I would even like them glitter bombed!


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice items, and at great prices. The only thing about the skulls is that the gold would bug me and I would be forced to repaint them


I was thinking that too. that I would have to spray paint them black.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in 2 ROSS stores today. Haven't seen much of anything but did find in one store a 7.99 lion head wall plaque. It's in silver. I think it might be designed to run a curtain rod thru it based on the mouth area. I had hoped to find a second one at the other location but no luck. The head reminds me very much of two golden lion heads I found at Big Lots last year that will be made into my pharaohs chair for my Egyptian theme. This silver head I thought would work well in my carnival theme set up. Maybe on the lion's cage as a decoration piece--Simba, the giant Cat. I have a wonderful lion full head mask that I got from HA that will become my lion. Chances are there are more of these somewhere across the country if someone else needs a head like this.










L. Lion from Big Lots last year; R. Silver lion head from ROSS.

I'm contemplating lining the Ross lion's mouth with some type of red fabric and maybe adding color to the eyes.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really like the silver version. GoS, I would leave the mouth as is, but it is your choice, of course. Perhaps deep red jewels as eyes?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I'm not sure about the fabric but figure the fabric will be removable so if it doesn't look that great, easy enough...no harm done. Might head over to Joanne's Fabric or Hobby Lobby tomorrow to see what they have fabric wise. I really like your idea about a jewel for the eye but not sure if you can tell but the figure's eyes curve outward so it might be hard to work that into it.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

That lion would make an awesome decoration on the breastplate of a suit of armor.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

View attachment 207966
Saw a few Halloween-themed items today--Almaden Valley area. The black cat figure has light-up eyes, which are amber-colored leds and *really* bright; it's powered by button batteries. Other than the stuff pictured, there wasn't much fall or Halloween merchandise yet. The cat came home with me.












View attachment 207963


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the owls and the purple skull . 
so far nothing at the ross here


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

So nice of you to adopt that homeless cat. And those glasses are great.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Love the lion head. I thought it would be cool on a tombstone.  
I knew I should have stopped in at the Ross store Saturday. Guess I'll make a trip there tomorrow. I'll need to go pick up cat food from the vet, so I'll go to Ross & hit the Vet's after. Then Wed. I'll head the other direction & go to the Ross that way. 

Can't wait to see if our stores have anything out!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hadn't been in ROSS DRESS FOR LESS in a while. Picked the right day to stop in as the cashier said they just today started to put stuff out. I noted prices when I could in the album. I picked up the LED lit skull and mice figurine in the first photo, the white skull from the second, and the moonshine jug in the last. I thought their prices were still pretty much like past years and still a very good deal. 














































BTW the clown had eyes that lit up, his legs kicked and there was a carnival music soundtrack and I think clown voices (not sure on the latter). Believe the price was 14.99*. Almost bought him. His soundtrack was pretty long.

The chains behind the ghost witch were only 3.99.


UPDATE: clown was 12.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last photos I took.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Picked up a DoD skull there yesterday. Mine is orange/black with a different design.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jules17, I saw the one you bought on another shelf so people should know many of these items pictured should be available in your local stores. The black cat and purple skull in -V-'s photos were from last year. I picked up both then. I didn't see the white skull then or might have bought the white instead. I didn't see the cat in my store today but the purple skull was on the shelf too along with the white one. They're larger than life-size and quite nice. Again as always, limited quantities so if you see something you like go as soon as you can. 

Jules17 I didn't remember the price on the DOD skulls. What did they run?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the photos. So far I really like the ghost witch and the DOD skulls. The linens look pretty nice as well.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

That Raven will go nicely in my People lounge.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Miller22 said:


> That Raven will go nicely in my People lounge.


Oh, do tell - what is your People lounge??


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Jules17, I saw the one you bought on another shelf so people should know many of these items pictured should be available in your local stores. The black cat and purple skull in -V-'s photos were from last year. I picked up both then. I didn't see the white skull then or might have bought the white instead. I didn't see the cat in my store today but the purple skull was on the shelf too along with the white one. They larger than life-size and quite nice. Again as always, limited quantities so if you see something you like go as soon as you can.
> 
> Jules17 I didn't remember the price on the DOD skulls. What did they run?


They were $9.99. Not bad for the size of them!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love those witches


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie, do you happen to remember how much that ghost witch was? I really dig her. mine only had the clown and prison skelly...he was 39.99 
I know I wont get lucky enough for either of my Ross stores to get that ghost witch. im looking for that witch at big lots as well with no luck
I don't have any witch props and the one year i'm looking for some my stores aren't getting them, figures


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Oh, do tell - what is your People lounge??


Haha, that would be what my phone thinks I should call my Poe lounge. We have a cool room with a lil bar and some antiques in it and I'll be making it Poe themed this year .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ghost of Spookie, do you happen to remember how much that ghost witch was? I really dig her. mine only had the clown and prison skelly...he was 39.99
> I know I wont get lucky enough for either of my Ross stores to get that ghost witch. im looking for that witch at big lots as well with no luck
> I don't have any witch props and the one year i'm looking for some my stores aren't getting them, figures



Ghost witch was 21.99, clown was 12.99, and the prisoner skelly was 29.99. Are you sure your store had it at 39.99? That would be a pretty big price difference for ROSS stores.

Since I first saw her I can't wait for the BL witch either. Probably be the last item they stock. LOL. After starting my halloween haunt inventory in earnest back in 2008 I have to say I only have one witch prop...that I bought from HD on clearance one year. I too decided it was high time to fill out that missing part of my haunt theme. I have two witch masks that I can make props from but I do like the BL witch a lot and think she'd be perfect. I love the GR or was it SH swamp witch but she's more than I want to pay for her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, hubby was late coming home tonight so when he asked where to go for dinner I said I wanted to check out another ROSS further away and we could do dinner up there. So here's photos from my second ROSS store visit, and I tried to be better in photo'ing the price tags so I could tell you the prices LOL:

This will make someone I know happy....and only 12.99 too. As you can tell it's in my cart going home with me. The cashier told me she hates clowns...gee this is something I've never understood. Anyway she said her co-worker set it so it would be motion-activated when she walked past and she jumped not expecting it to move and start with the sounds. When I found it, two days later according to her, it's batteries were low and just the eyes lit when the Try Me was depressed. There's a switch on the back to set it on or off and I apparently left it on in the car because when it was really quiet in the car I could kind of hear a ticking sound. Sure enough it was in the on position and got quiet when I turned it to off. So I'm sure it just needs new batteries. Not sure how long batteries last in these guys or how many times it got played with and activated.

Prices and some Descriptions of the Props are noted in my 2014 Shopping Album, when I took notice of them. For Newbies, that means click on my name and go to profile and scroll down to find my albums. Photos are annotated within there. I'm not always on here to ask questions or might miss some posts so if you are looking for more info always best to check there first.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last 4 photos from there tonight:




























And this cat wasn't in the halloween section but found in among the vases, so I always recommend doing a fast check of the aisles. Never know what you will find.











As you can see many items are the same store-to-store and not in great quantity. Generally the larger ROSS' will get duplicates in of certain items.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Went to the Ross store here in town and picked up one of the picture frames and the skull tower LED thing. Had a bad day, it was my "please for the love of god, STOP CRYING" present from my husband. Isn't he sweet?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Ghost witch was 21.99, clown was 12.99, and the prisoner skelly was 29.99. Are you sure your store had it at 39.99? That would be a pretty big price difference for ROSS stores.
> .


Yeah, I'm 100% sure it was $39.99 because I did a double take, since it was basically a head and arms with flimsy costume, no legs or body but it did light up and talk. I would pay that for that ghost witch though lol I love her. there is one more Ross store I haven't been to , I might check it out and cross my fingers for a ghost witch. Once I see something I become obsessed , even if it isn't something I originally thought I wanted, I'm not even doing a witch theme but now that I've decided I need a witch prop its all consuming lol !

Does the ghost witch light up or do anything?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i think i will check our ross today love the photo frame


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Miller22 said:


> Haha, that would be what my phone thinks I should call my Poe lounge. We have a cool room with a lil bar and some antiques in it and I'll be making it Poe themed this year .


That sounds cool too.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

What a difference a day makes at Ross. I went in on Wed. to exchange some Skull & Crossbones glasses. There was a little Halloween out & I didn't think the prices were too bad. Passed on a big hanging witch for $24.99. Went back the next day and they had more stuff out. A friend got the silver skeleton arms for serving salad & I got a 12 pack of witch's brew tea lights for $3.99. Really think the table runner with the witch skirt & legs is cute. They also had a white one with black flocked skulls. I am now being selective on stuff for me as I don't have a much room as I did in the last house.  May go back when I find out who my victim is.......


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you live close enough to a ROSS and can drop in frequently it can pay off. I don't find ROSS to be as well stocked with items or have as many employees to do stocking as say TJMaxx for example. Both stores in my area are fairly small and kind of a good comparison. It seems to take ROSS a bit longer to unload their shipments and a repeat visit can pay off. I do find ROSS to be a few bucks cheaper on same items. 

I bought a set of 4 espresso glasses from them a while ago and keep checking back to see if they restock. Need another set. I've seen the same manufacturer's glassware there recently so am motivated to keep checking (and posting more halloween). No one else seems to carry this manufacturer, figure they get overstock from a specialty shop. And sometimes they do get things back in. I know that Frankenstein head I bought and a number of other items came back into the stores a year or two later. I still need one more of their footed glass skull serving dishes to make a complete set (have 5 so far), picked up an additional one last year, so maybe this year's the year!

Bethany, I thought the witch's leg table runner was nice too. In fact repositioned it from the back of the hanging runners to the front for my photo. I keep finding myself attracted to that white and black pumpkin they have now but really have no room for it. Lots of nice pumpkins out there in general this year.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

We cleaned up at Ross' today!!!!!!!!!! We got TWO of those 'Cemetery' garden signs. $24.99 each. League City, Texas










Got these skulls a few week back for $12.99. They are HUGE! Webster, Texas


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Went to two Ross stores today and they only had a small amount (meaning it was only an endcap of a few items) but they did have some of the "lifesize" characters. The only clown was a ghost style with no real body, just white fabric and creepy cloth and costs $21.99. He does play carnival music and ends with an evil laugh but he is designed to be hung from somewhere to spin around. All the other characters are the same as GOS has posted.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i picked up two of these today 3.99 each


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Saki, those table runners are very nice - at a great price too.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Those look great saki!!! I bought a curtain similar to that at christmas tree shops


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For some stupid reason I decided to have lunch by a third ROSS today. It was 95 degrees and the store was packed with the checkout line from the front of the store to the back. Aren't these people suppose to be out enjoying activities outdoors?! Totally misjudge this trip in. Anyway came away with a few items I really liked and took more photos for you guys. Here goes:

Hanging skeletons, L 6.99; R 14.99









These skulls with books were LED lit, 12.99









The stacked skull with bird kind of matched my stacked skulls with mice I bought the other day. LED lit. Both the Top Hat Skull and Skulls with Bird were 8.99









Decided to buy this very long legged spider. Nice construction. 11.99









Cinderella pumpkin, 21.99


----------



## Elizabeth Ashley (Jul 8, 2014)

MandaMalice said:


> We cleaned up at Ross' today!!!!!!!!!! We got TWO of those 'Cemetery' garden signs. $24.99 each. League City, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sugar skull mugs are amazing!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw this set of barware, two sets in my store, 7.99 each.









And now for more usual items:

Someone who was doing a Victorian setting mentioned peacocks on the front lawn. Saw these, quite beautiful colors, 19.99 each.









Bought this rhino head wall hanging plaque for my Jungle theme to hang in the game hunter's hut. As it turns out the guy will meet a not so great ending...maybe headhunters will get him, quicksand, or be devoured by some big game or strangled by a giant snake. Fate still to be decided. I loved the quality of this piece, 17.99.









And maybe you guys remember earlier in the thread I posted a silver lion head plaque that I will use in my haunts...carnival wagon or maybe on a chair in my Egyptian theme. Well found a coordinating Tiger plague today. 8.99. Nice addition to the Big Cats Circus wagon.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

If anyone finds one of the grayish "ghost witch" shown in the pic by ghost of spookie and doesn't want it for themselves, I would be beyond grateful if you could pick it up for ( I would pay for it and shipping of course) I have been to 5 Ross stores and none of them have one, they really didn't have much at all to tell the truth. I have one more in my area I'm going to tomorrow but it doesn't look very promising. 

Do we have a thread like last year were we could post items we wanted but couldn't find so others could be on the lookout and help ? I don't see one but I could be over looking , or maybe its just too early .


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

GoS, Those skull & crossbone glasses are the same ones I bought last year. One set did fine when washing, the 2nd did not; the skull & cb's came off. SO found a set this year, they didn't wash off; put the ones in that came off & went & exchanged them for another set. THey didn't survive the washing, so I just took them back for a refund. So I have 8 instead of 12. 

So anyone buying those skull & crossbone glasses - keep your receipt until after you wash them.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I must get that kicking clown prop. I saw it for sale online somewhere but it looks like its cheaper at Ross. (if memory serves)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

For those who will be looking for the Kicking Legs Clown prop, I found that Shindigz carries him for 24.99. Here's their webpage for him and there's a video of him in action as well. 

http://www.shindigz.com/party/anima...D=10380652&comref=10&PID=5447616&AID=10380652

at 12.99 at ROSS you can't go wrong if you can find him there.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Found TWO MORE Cemetery gate signs at Ross' today & of course we bought both of them too  Webster, Texas


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone else besides MandaMalice found these cemetery signs at their Ross? I've been to five , looking for the ghost witch at first but then the cemetery sign was on my list as well, I think I want it more than the witch ...or not ....I wan't both, I'm greedy !! I can't find either or the witch at Big Lots. I'm cursed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I did not notice the cemetary fence when I was scoping out ROSS. I suspect if it were anywhere in the store, it's probably in with the clocks and furniture like stools and small end tables. In my stores they seem to put that stuff in a corner in the back. I can't say I did a thorough look of that area when I was there and don't know when I'll be back in.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Me and Hubby were trying talking about how we could even ship them if our luck kept up and we found more but they are BIG! Like the size of a twin bed headboard. (That's the plan for those two, new headboard) The brand is called 'Glamorous Goth' but I haven't seen anything online about it. If we find more and someone has any ideas on shipping, we would be will to try and send them!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't see them at either of the 2 Ross stores I was at. MandaMalice where were they in the store? Were they will the Halloween stuff?


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I actually bought that orange skull dish last year and have it on my desk right now! I didn't know they had all that other stuff, too. I'll have to stop by Ross soon.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Bethany said:


> I didn't see them at either of the 2 Ross stores I was at. MandaMalice where were they in the store? Were they will the Halloween stuff?


The first time he found them just leaning up against the furniture. The second in the back hanging on the wall with the garden stuff. Both times they were NOT with the Halloween stuff. We always check over the whole store since it's always such a mess, you never know were things will end up.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Bethany said:


> GoS, Those skull & crossbone glasses are the same ones I bought last year. One set did fine when washing, the 2nd did not; the skull & cb's came off. SO found a set this year, they didn't wash off; put the ones in that came off & went & exchanged them for another set. THey didn't survive the washing, so I just took them back for a refund. So I have 8 instead of 12.
> 
> So anyone buying those skull & crossbone glasses - keep your receipt until after you wash them.


 I have a 'rule' about any of the dishes I like allot: No dish washer & no microwave. They last longer. To tell the truth, we haven't had a dish waster since Clinton was in office  The only good thing I've learned from it is that the dishes last longer and look great for years.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Guys, I found the cemetery sign!!!! I'm on my lunch break at work, so no time for a photo right now. I work in Garden Grove, which is in SoCal, so hopefully you guys will get it in your local ones as well! It wasn't with the Halloween at all. It was hanging on the back wall, buried under other garden-like items and I almost missed it. It's way bigger than I realized and I'm sooooo in love!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So if the Cemetary sign is so large, how heavy is it? I'm wondering if it's too large to easily and securely mount to create a cemetary entrance without worrying if it will fall and hurt someone or damage a tombstone if it were to fall that way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in local ROSS. The items people asked me about were all gone. Not surprised. Halloween seems to be a big seller already from what I can tell. Did not see the Glamorous Goth Cemetery sign, but my store is pretty small so may not get it in or maybe it already sold. I did find 2 Glamorous Goth items though. Pictured below. Prices in my album's photo description.

These were a pretty good weight, nice detailing. Only saw one of each. Bought the candelabra. It was found in the vase/statute area. Matches the skull/bat photo frame already posted. Nice merchandise line.



























Pillar Candle Base, 5.99, view from side and from bottom:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghosts, two sizes, believe this are lit inside, 15.99 and 9.99. The large one was a decent size.



















A few signs found in the home decor area, 6.99 each:

















DOD wind chime found in the clock area, 11.99:










Bottles found in the kitchen section, 2.99 each:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I try to mention this each year in the ROSS thread and don't think anyone has yet for this year, but ROSS gives a 10% discount on Tuesdays to those over 55. Ask at the register when checking out.

There's probably other companies that offer a discount like this but off hand I don't recall who. Noticed ROSS' big sign again today as I was entering the store. They might not get a large quantity of individual items but for their selection of items, prices, and Over 55 discount, they really are a nice company to shop at. Not all stores are up to date but in general I find stores here in the SF Bay area to be pretty clean and organized if the kids haven't torn it apart on the weekends. Only complaint I would have based on my experience is that they can be short of cashiers and the checkout lines can be long especially on the weekends.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> These were a pretty good weight, nice detailing. Only saw one of each. Bought the candelabra.


I bought the skull-topped version at TJ Maxx the other year, but it was a couple dollars more (still well worth it). I really like the candelabra below it, too. If I wind up moving to another state, I would certainly like for it to be one with Ross stores after what I have seen here at the forum over the years


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So if the Cemetary sign is so large, how heavy is it? I'm wondering if it's too large to easily and securely mount to create a cemetary entrance without worrying if it will fall and hurt someone or damage a tombstone if it were to fall that way.


 Ugh, I'm not a good person to ask, cause my spin is messed up and that makes EVERYTHING 'heavy' to me  I'll ask Hubby when I get a chance and let you know!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

We saw this today at a Ross' in Houston, Texas. 








It was almost THREE FEET tall and it's eyes were suppose to light up. (No batteries in that store) It was $69.99. The thing was HUGE! Had the manager look around for batteries and tried to get them to knock down the price since we didn't know if it worked. But they just said to bring it back if it didn't. (I didn't tell them that I just wanted the price to wiggle. We could get the damn thing to light!) It was HUGE! But we had to walk away. $70 is a lot to drop this early in the season (We put back all year for Halloween shopping) I'm not gonna lie, I'm hurting...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Mandamalice that skull is pretty impressive for ROSS! In all the years I've shopped there for halloween that is probably the bigest prop i've seen sold there...so far! I'd say they have stepped up their halloween game again. Reminds me of the giant skulls from Costco a few years back. 

BTW a few years ago they were selling a few different versions of the large-sized Gemmy Spirit Balls. Can't recall which year, but I have pictures somewhere in my shopping albums. The best Spirit Ball for hacking purposes was the white haired guy. Came with an remote mic. Think it originally sold for $70 or more and now well over that on eBay. ROSS had it for $19.99.

A lot of people may have seen the ROSS commercials on TV but not even realized that they lived near one.


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mandamalice that skull is pretty impressive for ROSS! In all the years I've shopped there for halloween that is probably the bigest prop i've seen sold there...so far! I'd say they have stepped up their halloween game again. Reminds me of the giant skulls from Costco a few years back.
> 
> BTW a few years ago they were selling a few different versions of the large-sized Gemmy Spirit Balls. Can't recall which year, but I have pictures somewhere in my shopping albums. The best Spirit Ball for hacking purposes was the white haired guy. Came with an remote mic. Think it originally sold for $70 or more and now well over that on eBay. ROSS had it for $19.99.
> 
> A lot of people may have seen the ROSS commercials on TV but not even realized that they lived near one.


It HURT not to buy it! But we only have so much money... My Husband is a Houston Fire Fighter/EMT and it's pretty much his job to know the city and were everything is. So that's why we are able to hit so many different stores. He know were they all are


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the vast majority on here are on a halloween budget, some with a larger budget than others maybe but one nonetheless, so we understand. I've been adding to my halloween haunt collection and home decor for the last few years. 

BTW I thought that skull looked familiar, like saw it last year at HG, and so checked my album from last year and sure enough I had taken a few photos of it. Sold for 79.99 there last year. The Glamorous Goth 3-candlestick was as Garthgoyle remembered at TjM & HG last year, in two different colors other than the black. Those were in my album last year too. HG had the skull one for 12.99 and there was a bat instead of skull base one for 16.99. Interesting.

So figure it this way, if no skull this year maybe next!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So if the Cemetary sign is so large, how heavy is it? I'm wondering if it's too large to easily and securely mount to create a cemetary entrance without worrying if it will fall and hurt someone or damage a tombstone if it were to fall that way.


Hubby said 5 pounds or so. Very light. He said too heavy to be held up with just styrofoam but something with a frame & so on would be just fine.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> I bought the skull-topped version at TJ Maxx the other year, but it was a couple dollars more (still well worth it). I really like the candelabra below it, too. If I wind up moving to another state, I would certainly like for it to be one with Ross stores after what I have seen here at the forum over the years


Garth, there are Ross stores in the Same shopping centers as TJ Maxx Stores here. Guess they want to double their sales $$.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Saw that huge skull last night....walked away from it too. Didn't care for the look the hands gave it. Without the hands, it might be worth it, .


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

MandaMalice said:


> Me and Hubby were trying talking about how we could even ship them if our luck kept up and we found more but they are BIG! Like the size of a twin bed headboard. (That's the plan for those two, new headboard) The brand is called 'Glamorous Goth' but I haven't seen anything online about it. If we find more and someone has any ideas on shipping, we would be will to try and send them!


Ok I'm going to need that cemetery sign if I can find it at one of the two Ross stores near me. I would love to use it as a headboard!
Also hi! Just joined HF


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good luck KissingCoffins. I'd try your larger store first thinking it might carry more of the furniture/decor pieces. And welcome to HF. Love your name by the way. Makes me smile


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Good luck KissingCoffins. I'd try your larger store first thinking it might carry more of the furniture/decor pieces. And welcome to HF. Love your name by the way. Makes me smile


Thanks Ghost of Spookie! It's from my favorite book series 
I certainly will head to the larger store this week as my baby's pediatrician is one block from it.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm weirding myself out by how often I am actually at Ross nowadays. A few more goodies I saw. I also spotted the giant skull as above, a few bagged costumes, & various metal-sculpture JOLs. Probably the most interesting was the skeleton. I think it's like the ones from Walgreens in that it's not a pose-n-stay, but the eyes have red LEDS, $29.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I see the glass skull votive holders are back. Holding out hope for a clear glass footed dessert dish. Thanks for the photo of the spider framed box. That is a nice piece for a bookshelf or whatever. Did you see the price?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

So I hit up Ross today in Signal Hill. Sorry no photos, I had a cranky baby.
I found some glass lanterns with images of spiders and webs, crows, and day of the dead skull. Some black and white day of the dead chimes, a HUGE tombstone with a skull and raven that has a small chalkboard on it (really nice but I couldn't find a price tag). I bet the tombstone was quite pricy. I also found a glitter crow in a cage in the dog/pet section ?? There was also a pretty black lace blouse with bell sleeves that can be used on a skeleton and some dog bone lights that I found were cute.
I took home those nice skull and crossbone glasses (7.99) and a "Bat Wing Potion" sign (3.99)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had an appt near a larger ROSS today I had been in last week and did a quick run in. Saw many of the things you posted at this store. Stuff I had seen before--only recognized a few items left over. Guess the rest sold. Only one tiny hanging skeleton left. Looked like I had walked into a new store I hadn't been in.

The tombstone chalkboard was big, close to 2 ft I'd guess and quite heavy. The price tag was on the bottom which I carefully laid the tombstone down to see. Not bad IMO having seen and lifted it, 22.99 I believe. 

They had 3 varieties of square framed prints. Basic ones ran 4.99 and the LED chandelier one was 6.99. Had an on/off switch on the side. Designs were the chandelier, a skull, and a skull with roses and a snake. 

My store had put out some costumes, many California Closets. Costumes were adult and kids. Say the prices ranged from 5.99 to 12.99. 

I took some photos quickly and will post when I get home tonight.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Photos from today.

Fairly heavy candles, 7.99









Be sure to check this guy out for adhesion properties. 6.99.









Some square canvas framed prints. DOD ones were 4.99; the chandelier which is LED with on/off switch on the side was 6.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some of the costumes to give you an idea of what they got in. Very limited supply, really hit or miss but some nice stuff and reasonably priced.

Clown, 7.99









This was the most expensive one I saw there, 14.99









Another adult one, 12.99









Sample of kids costumes, generally 7.99 and 8.99

















I did see a few pet costumes. And I mean just a few.

This Glamorous Goth collection piece is a cast iron like tea light lantern. No price on it.









And here's the nice sized, heavy resin like tombstone chalkboard. 22.99. The area where you write has the little white label on it (says, it's a chalkboard)


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Tombstone is nice.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some of the costumes to give you an idea of what they got in. Very limited supply, really hit or miss but some nice stuff and reasonably priced.
> 
> Clown, 7.99
> 
> ...


Yeah that tombstone chalkboard was really cool. I want to make a hell-themed bar someday (like the Gates of Hell in the game Bayonetta) and it would be perfect for it. A little too much for me right now but I hope they have it next year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year Lowes had two different small tombstone chalkboards, that were less expensive but much smaller as well. I haven't looked through the Lowes thread yet so not sure if they've restocked. Might be an alternative. 

I was impressed with the tombstone sign though.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Here are pics from my trip today. I loved the chalkboard tombstone, but wasn't ready to purchase today. I also found one n of those heavy candelabras, but one of the arms was broken off of it.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Ghost of Spookie, I'll look into Lowes 
At my trip to Ross I did find that skull and bat frame but one of the crossbones on top was broken off and the back panel was missing. If it's still there I wonder if I can get it for next to nothing.
I'll try to go there today and see if I can find anything new. I'll be returning those glasses or exchanging them. One of the crossbones is starting to come off thanks for the tip Bethany!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Afternoon trip to a small store. Saw some of the same costume selection at this one as posted above from a different store. New items to my area:

Liked the tall Skeleton Beware sign. Has that garden spikes at the bottom like the lantern hooks. I set the sign up and then promptly forgot to check the price. Duh!









Raven, 11.99









Haunted House sign, 3.99









OMG that's one BIG bird!! I must have messed up resizing photos. I'll be back with some more from today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This looks better! Two items from the Glamorous Goth collection. Glitter bird in cage, 14.99; Skeleton arm salad servers, 8.99 a set.


















Grateful Dead glasses, 5.99 a pair.









Day of the Dead wooden tray with side handles, 6.99.









The glasses were with the glassware, and the tray was with the pottery. Never know where you will find things.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm sorry if someone has said it already, but does anyone know how much the shiny raven statue sitting on the round like pedestal is? I definitely love love love it!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Halloween_Queen said:


> I'm sorry if someone has said it already, but does anyone know how much the shiny raven statue sitting on the round like pedestal is? I've definitely love love love it!


I believe it was 5.99
My local Ross had at least 4 of them in stock


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Went into Ross again today. Decided to keep the skull and crossbone glasses  I didn't find anything else that caught my eye. Although I did find a really pretty shirt with the back slashed up that said "La Lune" with a crescent moon with a face and pentagrams in each corner of a square graphic. It was very colorful with foil and glitter I think.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ugh. So much cool stuff but I really hate going in our local Ross. It's really trashy and not kept up/organized and check out is painfully long. But some of this stuff is just too tempting!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Miller22 said:


> Ugh. So much cool stuff but I really hate going in our local Ross. It's really trashy and not kept up/organized and check out is painfully long. But some of this stuff is just too tempting!


Even if it resembles a flea market, at least you have a Ross store to visit...


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I live right by ROSS now, but I never realized they had a Halloween section, maybe I'll have to check tomorrow morning before work. Yay.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

At Ross right now.
1 pack of witches brew yankee candle for 3.99
Hanging witch 5.99


----------



## Alex Davis (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey nice one , i love it


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I forgot ROSS had Halloween too! I'm going to check mine out on payday Friday. I see a couple things shared that I think my victim may love. fingers crossed!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Got the pack of 12 Witches Brew tealights for 3.99!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Picked this Cutie up at Ross... $24.99 He looks a lot like the Grandin Road version (Larry The Zombie).. So 50% is pretty AWESOME! He had LED white light up eyes and turns his head and moans.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

KissingCoffins, how big (long) was the hanging witch for $5.99? I would love a few more to hang from my ceilings. I have several of them, but need a couple more so that I can retire all the ghouls and use only witches. Is it one of the ones that we have pics of on here?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

She was I would say about 3 feet long. She is the witch dressed in black holding a bloody piece of burlap cloth Ghost of Spookie posted on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm in a Halloween drought here . . . not one of our stores in Mid Missouri have their Halloween stuff out yet . . . but all of them have some Christmas!! Gerrrrrrr!!!

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Ross' in Webster, Texas









Ross' in Galveston, Texas

















Ross' in League City, Texas


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

MandaMalice said:


> Ross' in Webster, Texas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Dia de los Muertos mat! ♡
And that dulce de leche smelled nice but I liked the pure black Midnight Fiesta better. It was gone last time I went though 
BTW if anyone is looking for some pure black candles that smell like heaven check out blackcandlecompany.storenvy.com
I'll be ordering an air freshener from them soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok that grim reaper bust is on my want list for sure


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ROSS?!?! Seriously? 
How is it that I did not know this? I have been inside Marshalls a cazillion times and the ROSS is next door and I've never gone in. 

Great stuff everyone. Thanks for the heads up!! I'm going to have to go investigate next time I'm in town. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MandaMalice, thanks for the photos. Great stuff there. My sister Barbara (who is just getting into the Halloween décor this year) told me that Ross had some awesome stuff. Wow, I am very impressed.

I want that hanging witch. Around 3-4 foot is perfect to hang from one of my vaulted beams. I am so hoping to replace ALL the ghouls with witches!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hilda said:


> ROSS?!?! Seriously?
> How is it that I did not know this? I have been inside Marshalls a cazillion times and the ROSS is next door and I've never gone in.
> 
> Great stuff everyone. Thanks for the heads up!! I'm going to have to go investigate next time I'm in town. LOL


Hilda, never hear of a Ross store until I moved.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the Bat Wing Potion sign. I wouldn't want a sign, but this gave me an idea. I have a bat room bathroom which may change to the entry hall this year. I would LOVE to have a set of potions for it. Bat Wing Potion, Bat Drool 9or whatever they would emit), etc. What a cool idea. Maybe even a line of bat products for the spa or something similar. LOL. This would give a new spin to the existing props which is what I am ALWAYS wanting.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Love the Bat Wing Potion sign. I wouldn't want a sign, but this gave me an idea. I have a bat room bathroom which may change to the entry hall this year. I would LOVE to have a set of potions for it. Bat Wing Potion, Bat Drool 9or whatever they would emit), etc. What a cool idea. Maybe even a line of bat products for the spa or something similar. LOL. This would give a new spin to the existing props which is what I am ALWAYS wanting.


That's fun when you get an inspired idea like that. Sounds very promising, printersdevil.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

An online friend of mine, that I've known for years--sent me a message today that she found TWO of the Cemetery signs and if I wanted one! We will FINALLY get to meet soon! We go back to another mom's board from years ago, I think she told me about this forum actually. She loves Halloween as much as I do! So excited!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Look what I just found at Ross, similar to Grandin Road sold I believe last year. I am a happy camper  Still searching for the cemetery fence.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh man i went to ross and there was no halloween at all


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is a great price from what I see on here!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Your ROSS kicks major @$$!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Greaseballs, nice seeing you around this year! That's interesting they got a skelly dog in. I haven't been in my store for a number of days so haven't seen a dog yet. BTW it's not the Bonez skelly dog which GR sold, but a knockoff. 

Wasn't there someone like OT that was selling a cheap Bonez knockoff a month or so ago? I thought when I bought my Madame Misery prop from them it was listed at their site and I definitely recall someone posting about another dog (for $19.99 maybe). Don't see it now on OT's site so not sure if it was them now. But I also don't see Madame Misery there any longer either (Mourning Glory is still up however). Whoever it was, I wonder if they ran into problems selling it and sold off remaining stock to ROSS as they buy overstock and closeouts and clearance like HomeGoods, Tuesday Morning, etc. The head and ears for example are positioned slightly different than the Bonez dog. So is the rib cage. And I can't tell but it doesn't look like the ROSS dog has a tail. Still for a lot of kids out there wanting one, not as much allowance money for him.

Can't imagine the Bonez guys are too happy about him though. This other manufacturer could have picked a different dog species for theirs easily and not copied. I absolutely hate copy cat companies who have no imagination of their own...in fact just watching one of those companies ads on TV as I'm typing this! I swear there are alot of brain dead companies out there who think they are so clever, but really just lack ethics and imagination and seem proud to rip off others' work. Also _really_ pathetic if you can't come up with something different and have to rely on someone else for your ideas to make money. Don't know if Bonez will go after whoever is the manufacturer of these but they really should. I thought they might be backed by a fairly big name company. Would be nice to see Bonez reap a court settlement of the total sales of the knockoffs plus more. I know we've had this conversation on halloween items before but comparing the photo to my Bonez bull dog is just too similar not to comment again.

Regardless of the dog, ROSS is getting some interesting things in this year. Has anyone seen any kitchen ware in yet? They usually start out with decor and then fill out the other departments.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Went to Ross. Hardly anything out yet, but I did find a few things and picked them up. A skull and owl and one GIANT bottle. Great for my witch theme.... thinking of a label dealing with giants for this bad boy.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

This was all I found at my Ross today. Pretty disappointed. No raven on a pedestal.  I do love the ghost on the top shelf but couldn't bring myself to spend $15.99 on him.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't imagine the Bonez guys are too happy about him though. This other manufacturer could have picked a different dog species for theirs easily and not copied. I absolutely hate copy cat companies who have no imagination of their own...in fact just watching one of those companies ads on TV as I'm typing this! I swear there are alot of brain dead companies out there who think they are so clever said:


> really[/I] pathetic if you can't come up with something different and have to rely on someone else for your ideas to make money. Don't know if Bonez will go after whoever is the manufacturer of these but they really should. I thought they might be backed by a fairly big name company. Would be nice to see Bonez reap a court settlement of the total sales of the knockoffs plus more. I know we've had this conversation on halloween items before but comparing the photo to my Bonez bull dog is just too similar not to comment again.


China has no problem making and selling other peoples ideas at a cheaper price. This is just the tip of the ice burg. ANYTHING that we have China make for us will be copied and resold as their own. They do not believe in copy rights and we (USA) do nothing about it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That owl and skull is great! How much was it and the bottle, red hallows.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> That owl and skull is great! How much was it and the bottle, red hallows.


The bottle was 10 and the skull and owl was 20.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

zo6marlene said:


> China has no problem making and selling other peoples ideas at a cheaper price. This is just the tip of the ice burg. ANYTHING that we have China make for us will be copied and resold as their own. They do not believe in copy rights and we (USA) do nothing about it


And Martha Stewart doesn't have an issue with it either. And the prices she puts on her stuff....ridiculous!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I was going to say just that about companies copying other companies! After all, we've had our most fantastic Haunters here have a couple of their projects copied by companies with zero credit given to them. I almost bought the dog look-a-like for $59.99 at Jo-Ann's on Friday. I would have not been a happy camper if I could have found similar guy for $9.99.

Now I REALLY came on here to say that either Tuesday or Wednesday I'm going to Ross. YAY! It's about 2 miles max from me. I just can't hold off any more and my monthly check will be here. I've gotten far enough on my SR gift to be able to splurge on ME, ME, ME!!! I'd love to have a skeleton dog, a Cemetery gate, one of those clowns that kicks his feet, and one of those witches that was posted close to it in one of the first few pics. *sigh* I have really gotten some GREAT items from ROSS at unbelievable prices over the years.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

My Ross is all out of the good stuff  But I saw a really nice golden skull and a black sugar skull (6.99 and 8.99)
There was also a golden hand with pointed nails (6.99) I would have liked it if it was black or white to model the coyote bone rings I sell.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was in Ross today about 6 p.m. They had very little. I was told that they receive a truck every day M-F at 4 p.m. and have it out before 5. They said that today one woman came in and bought one of almost everything Halloween on the the truck!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I went to another Ross today and they had that gigantic black skull and an even bigger one in gold. They also had a pack of the Witches Brew tea lights. I have one package I'm willing to sell and I can check back for the one I saw in the store if anyone wants both.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...es-brew-12-pack-tea-lights-3-99-shipping.html


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Took my first trip into Ross yesterday. There were a few shelves of H'ween. They were pretty bare, but still had some cute items. I got some nice black and ivory towels with a skull pattern on them, and that black bat frame. I did see the GR knockoff dog and it does not compare to the GR one BUT still a cute item for the price if you can't get your hands on an original. My husband is an old deadhead so I picked up some of those glasses with the Grateful Dead designs on them for his White Russians. He was THRILLED! LOL
Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

All sound good, Hilda. I still need to get over to our Ross store. It is next door to the pet store that I visit quite often these days!


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Ross in Webster, Texas


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Just messaged my mom in Idaho and see if she can find me anything I can't get here in Cali.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I finally made it into my Ross today.

There were only a few shelves left but I bought one of the two dogs they hade left. No idea what I'm going to do with him. I never wanted one when they started showing up last year but couldn't pass it up at that price. I also got a couple of big styrofoam skull faces for $8.99 each. You can never have too many skulls around, and these have a flat back so they will be easy to stick on a wall or ceiling. The eyes light up but I'll pull the batteries out because I hate light-up eyes.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I tried to go to mine the other day and thought they opened at 9, but not until 9:30! I didn't have time to stick around so I guess I'll try next week, haha.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone else found one of the cemetery signs? I keep looking at all my Ross stores and nothing. Its the one thing I wanted so far that I've seen and of course I can't find it. I was trying to decide whether to just give up , I haven't heard anyone mention them in awhile so I figure they are probably all gone.

Anyone who did get lucky and find one, does it have a tag on that says a company name?


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Stopped in at the Ross that is about 30 miles away today. I was in there 2 weeks ago and they were stocked fairly well, but today they had been picked clean.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Has anyone else found one of the cemetery signs? I keep looking at all my Ross stores and nothing. Its the one thing I wanted so far that I've seen and of course I can't find it. I was trying to decide whether to just give up , I haven't heard anyone mention them in awhile so I figure they are probably all gone.
> 
> Anyone who did get lucky and find one, does it have a tag on that says a company name?


I have not been able to find one but I believe the brand was Gorgeous Goth


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Love those book ends. Thinking I will need to organize my book shelf better just to have a reason to need them.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I checked out a Ross today & got lucky. Got the skeleton bull dog (actually took both). Picked up one for a friend. Also picked up 2 skull throws, 3 sets of skull & crossbones dish towels (they'll be used for hand towels in the Laboratories) 1 set for me, 1 for a friend & one maybe sending to my daughter & got the silver skeleton hands with arms salad servers.  

Unfortunately, they didn't have the Cemetery fence. I really want one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bethany said:


> Unfortunately, they didn't have the Cemetery fence. I really want one.


You and me both sister, you and me both . I think I want it more because I can't find it, its become a quest ! Sounds like you got a good haul though so thats always good. I got one of the glass domes with the skull and bottle inside and the crow on top. JoAnn's has one similar but it is double the price even with the 40% off they have on Halloween this week.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> You and me both sister, you and me both . I think I want it more because I can't find it, its become a quest ! Sounds like you got a good haul though so thats always good. I got one of the glass domes with the skull and bottle inside and the crow on top. JoAnn's has one similar but it is double the price even with the 40% off they have on Halloween this week.


Oh they had 2 of those too. I believe I picked them up twice & put them back down. Just running out of table top space at this time to display stuff on. But once we glass in the back porch (it's just screen right now), It is ON!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

-V- said:


> View attachment 207966
> Saw a few Halloween-themed items today--Almaden Valley area. The black cat figure has light-up eyes, which are amber-colored leds and *really* bright; it's powered by button batteries. Other than the stuff pictured, there wasn't much fall or Halloween merchandise yet. The cat came home with me.
> View attachment 207961
> View attachment 207962
> ...


I'm going to Ross today .... If I find a purple skull ... It's got a new home ....... Yep ...... Right in my collection !!!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy Hogwarts ! I couldn't be happier if they declared everyday Halloween. I finally found one of the cemetery signs/gates. To anyone looking for this don't give up , it appears Texas isn't holding them all ,they are slowly making their way to other parts. The store I found it in had two.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Not much different in Ross tonight, but I did find this bride! She was $34.99, her eyes light up, and she has some sort of spooky soundtrack that plays. Her face reminds me of Venetian Victoria, although I think Victoria is much lovelier.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bellelostdrake said:


> Not much different in Ross tonight, but I did find this bride! She was $34.99, her eyes light up, and she has some sort of spooky soundtrack that plays. Her face reminds me of Venetian Victoria, although I think Victoria is much lovelier.


I saw this bride at a couple of stores too and the first thing i thought of was Victoria but like you I think Victoria is so much better. 35 bucks was a little high for her as well.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

MandaMalice said:


> Ross in Webster, Texas


I have lots of Halloween pillows on my furniture and the zombie pillow is one of them. 



I went to 4 Ross stores today about 2 1/2 hours from my house and none of them had the cemetery gate, nor the skeleton dog. I was super bummed. I felt like Charlie Brown trick-or-treating. "I got a rock."


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Found this ouija tray at a different Ross tonight. It came home with me


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

my ross had 2 cem. signs , but no purple skull.. i think i will check back this upcoming week. i did pick up a skull throw, table runner, few more items.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I tried one last time at Ross for the cemetery sign. No luck.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bethany said:


> I tried one last time at Ross for the cemetery sign. No luck.


One last time? does that mean you've given up? I wish these things were more consistent every year there is an item or two that a large number of us just can't get. I felt like i won the lottery when I found that gate and it was at a Ross far from me but I passed it while I was working and swung around and pulled in, the fates must have been calling me. Don't give up Bethany, you never know.

I had two thing eluding me this year, that darn gate and the witch from Big Lots, I finally found the gate but that witch isn't anywhere in TN I don't think, I've been around for work and no Big Lots even has the set up space for her, so many of them left the little paper hanging on the shelf showing what their set up should look like and she isn't on any of them. I haven't found an ooogie boogie at walgreens either but he was a maybe anyway so I havent actually searched for him.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bellelostdrake said:


> Found this ouija tray at a different Ross tonight. It came home with me


I love that tray , I haven't seen that at any Ross I've been to and I 've been to 10 different ones in the past few weeks. I would get that too if I saw it.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Disembodied  It was $7, so I couldn't refuse. I haven't found the Big Lots Witch either, if it makes you feel any better.

Bethany, it seems like the Ross's around here are still getting new items, or items others have posted seeing, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. The cemetery gate is lovely and worth the hunt. Also, who knows, if it's not yours this year maybe it will come next year! Homegoods has been known to bring back things from the past (like the baby buggy), so maybe Ross will do something similar.

Not entirely Halloween related (although some of us may dress more alternatively like me), but I've been spotting Doc Marten boots at Ross for around $30-$45 which is a craaaaazy good deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I will echo the sentiment that if not this year than maybe next year at ROSS. The Frankenhead I bought a number of years ago came back on the shelf the next two years I think making some people happy. I was able to find some extra glass skull footed-serving dishes the following year. Definitely some of what I'm seeing on the shelf this year i recognize in my photos from last year. So if you didn't have plans for it this year, it could still work out. BTW I haven't seen the Cemetary piece in my stores to the best of my knowledge, although I haven't been in ROSS for a while now. I was going pretty regularly near the beginning of the season.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

bellelostdrake said:


> Found this ouija tray at a different Ross tonight. It came home with me



I purchased the tray as well this past Friday when I was on my mad search for the cemetery gate. I couldn't pass it up either. I saw the tray at most of the Ross stores we went to on Friday. Maybe it's just making its way in. I hadn't seen it at my local store, which is where I visited last week and the week before.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

disembodiedvoice, bellelostdrake & Ghost of Spookie, thanks! I said for the last time, because I have no plans to go on the hunt. I have now added something else to my list of things to do before THE party. The community is having it's yard sale Oct. 3 & 4 and I plan to try to sell some of the stuff we brought from Ohio & doubles from the camper to free up space in the garage. (more room for Halloween then  )

If I happen to be by Ross, I will probably go in and check, but am not going just for that reason. Either Ross is not that close in either direction.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

The ouija tray is really nice. Although I'm wierded out by them and passed it up at my store. If anyone is looking for a nice planchette you can find some lovely ones at http://fiendies.com/ among other things


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

bellelostdrake said:


> Not much different in Ross tonight, but I did find this bride! She was $34.99, her eyes light up, and she has some sort of spooky soundtrack that plays. Her face reminds me of Venetian Victoria, although I think Victoria is much lovelier.



She looks like Victoria Trading's Volatile Violet.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

KissingCoffins said:


> The ouija tray is really nice. Although I'm wierded out by them and passed it up at my store. If anyone is looking for a nice planchette you can find some lovely ones at http://fiendies.com/ among other things





KissingCoffins, I love the look of Ouija and spirit board, but I'm weirded out by them to a degree as well. I won't buy a completed set. Either the board must have some letters/digits missing or the planchette must be missing. My mother (who passed about a year ago) was married several times and the spouse that raised me (the only one I refer to as my stepfather) was married to a "white witch". Mind you, he was born in 1932, so back in the day that is what they referred to the "good witches" as. She died in a car accident before he married my mother. I was 5 when they married. My siblings and I had a Ouija board and he FREAKED out when he saw it. He threw it out. We brought it back in. He threw it out again. We brought it back in again. He threw it out one last time and we got a lecture. A very informative lecture. From that point on I just never messed with the boards again. I did buy one this year for DieselFreak, my victim in Secret Reaper. This one was glow in the dark, which I'd never seen. I thought that was cool, but I never opened the box. I searched online to see what it looked like. Obviously the tray doesn't have a planchette and I don't have plans to get one! If the dead want to contact me, they're going to have to use some other means.

Oddly, today I went to Ross - my Mom's favorite store. Walked in and her favorite song started to play. On the way out, her best friend (who I haven't seen since her cremation) walked in. I also bought a witch prop that was very, very banged up. Oh no one would buy her like that! She was just pathetic. Her sound didn't work, her hat and hair was all ripped up, etc. It would take a BIG discount to get me to take her home.  With all of those problems? Ha? But . . .nothing that a haunter couldn't fix up in a snap! Of course, as soon as I loaded her in the truck, she cackled. Just like my mother. (Her name was Hazel and she dressed like a witch every year.) My daughter said, I wonder what Grammy is trying to tell us today . . .


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh wow Giggle Fairy that is spooky. That is why I don't mess with those type things. I get freaked out.Although when I was little I did seek the ghosts residing in a Civil War museum behind my childhood home. Never saw a thing. I do believe I can predict things and I believe good spirits visit me.
I have had a butterfly circle and land on my head when I visited my cousin's memorial. And when I was crying about my landlord passing away, the same week Mr. Robin Williams did, a heard a loud tapping on a pot in the sink. Mind you, it was the only thing in the sink and the faucet was pointed away from it.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I got the "Haunted House Tour" sign today as well. It almost broke the bank at a whopping . . . . . . . $3.99! How can you pass that up???? 

AND . . . . I got my cemetery gate! Today my local Ross had two of them. I also got another tray, but this one had a skull on it and a vintage print look. I'll get a photo posted. Most likely tomorrow. 

I had a GREAT Halloween shopping day today!!! I may be eating beans and rice for the next month, but I'll be sportin' an awesome looking house! Heeeeyyy!  A person MUST have their priorities straight!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

KissingCoffins said:


> Oh wow Giggle Fairy that is spooky. That is why I don't mess with those type things. I get freaked out.Although when I was little I did seek the ghosts residing in a Civil War museum behind my childhood home. Never saw a thing. I do believe I can predict things and I believe good spirits visit me.
> I have had a butterfly circle and land on my head when I visited my cousin's memorial. And when I was crying about my landlord passing away, the same week Mr. Robin Williams did, a heard a loud tapping on a pot in the sink. Mind you, it was the only thing in the sink and the faucet was pointed away from it.



Oh KissingCoffins then do I have some testimonials for you! To the degree of having to move out of a house.  If it wasn't so late I'd tell you now.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh! I forgot one more Ross purchase. I bought a broom for my daughter. It's black with white spider webs. We love it!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh no scary stories for me! As I type this it is 4 am and I can't sleep. I have the torch light on to help me doze off. That and my baby next to me :3

The last I went to Ross I did find a set of four glasses with a 'poison' black and white image with the same skull and crossbones as the set I bought, and a package of Witches Brew and Moonlight tealights. I sold the Witches Brew tealights I had because that particular scent was pretty strong and it might as well go to a nice home  plus my Funeral Parlor body oil smells like patchoulli as well, with a hint of dried flowers. But the Moonlight scent smelled quite nice I may go back for it.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Saw these lanterns which are very similar to the ones I purchased from Grandin Road --these are silver instead of black. They take two D batteries and they are $4.99 which is a great price. At my Ross store they were over with hair products, accessories--there is an "as seen on TV" section


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay! I just made an appt for my baby's dentist and it's right next to a Ross and Marshalls! Uncharted territory!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

:0 I went to the Ross by the Fresh and Easy and they had the large skulls! In black, purple AND white! They were not there last week so they were just stocked! I so so so hope the white skull is still there next week when I get money! Gah fingers crossed!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Minshe, I saw the lanterns, too. Also in an odd section of Ross, close to the dressing rooms. Had I known how much they were I probably would have grabbed a few just because. I just naturally assumed they would have been more costly. My daughter was trying on a few tops she'd found and our cart was parked and I wasn't straying too far or letting it out of my sight. Not letting anyone snatch my Cemetery gate!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I wanted to share this photo with you guys from mine and my daughter's shopping trip to Ross on Monday. Nothing like opening your friend's trunk to put the gate in and seeing she has shovels and hoes and spades in the back. My daughter and I were praying we didn't get pulled over that day. Might be hard to explain to the officer that we weren't up to anything . . .


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

GiggleFairy said:


> I wanted to share this photo with you guys from mine and my daughter's shopping trip to Ross on Monday. Nothing like opening your friend's trunk to put the gate in and seeing she has shovels and hoes and spades in the back. My daughter and I were praying we didn't get pulled over that day. Might be hard to explain to the officer that we weren't up to anything . . .


At least there wasn't rope or duct tape.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Bethany said:


> At least there wasn't rope or duct tape.



LOL!!! So true!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

This reminded me of when I went with my mom to buy a chainsaw. I quite loudly said "I'll look for a shovel and some heavy duty garbage bags"


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL! That sounds like something I would have done KissingCoffins. It MOST DEFINITELY sounds like something my daughter would have said if on a shopping trip with me and she's only 14. My education is in Pathology, I'm a licensed histologist as well, belong to the American Society of Clinical Pathologists (ASCP). I started my education in 1990, long before the CSI's and NCIS's of the world.  Pixie Frog (PF) was born in 2000. The reason I mention this is because Pathology (for those who don't know) is the study of disease in the human body. I've seen things that don't even look human. My books from college I still have. (Some were destroyed in the multiple hurricanes we went through.) PF has a "nerd mind" like mine. She thrives on learning; since birth. She's curious about the world. Even when she was in diapers, I would find her looking through my books and pictures of autopsies and specimens (and even some of my own slides and specimens) that would gross out most people she would just stare at, then keep going. 

Obviously, she grew up with a haunter, too. So she has the love of Halloween in her as well. Now "blood" and "gore" to me are also on a different level than most people simply because of my work history. We're so warped. But it also makes life fun. When I read your statement above, I laughed so hard! That is SOOOO my family!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ok I went to Ross today, I know, I know, said I was giving up, but I was in the neighborhood.  Any who, they had 2 skeleton dogs (9.99 each) and 2 of these (21.99 each):















Is this the witch people were looking for?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

There is someone who is looking for that witch Bethany. I think I know who, but I'm certain if I quote her name I'll for sure get it wrong. Let me do some research. Of all the Ross stores I've visited, I've yet to find a dog. I WANT A DOG! I have a cat, bird, people, but no dog! Even my neighbor is looking for a dog for me. I found one at a Joann's about a month ago, but it was $60 and I just can't see paying that much for it. $9.99 is much easier to swallow. You know, not being able to come and go as I please (because of my brain surgery and subsequent issues and therapy and recovery and junk) does get to me, but it doesn't quite bother me so bad until this time of year, lol! ESPECIALLY when Ross and Walgreen and CVS are ALL within less than 1/3 of a mile from me.  Let me check out the profiles of the one or two people I think could be looking for that witch and get back to you.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks. I understand. I didn't know I wanted a dog until I found it for $9.99 

I thought there were 2 people looking for the witch. I am thinking one is Printersdevil.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Bethany, disembodiedvoice is the other person who asked specifically about this witch. I remembered her icon, but was having trouble recalling her name. Today is one of my "bad brain days." printersdevil is a witch lover for sure!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks! Sent Disembodiedvoice a PM. 
I wonder what shipping would be on the dog.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Bethany said:


> Thanks! Sent Disembodiedvoice a PM.
> I wonder what shipping would be on the dog.


You're so welcome. I'm glad I could help.

Is the dog very heavy?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Nope, very light
PM me your address & I can do some checking with mine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, that's the same hanging witch that I think was being called the Ghost Witch. Interesting to see it making an appearance so many weeks after I first spotted in my store and posted the first Ross photos. If it's in one store now, there's the possibility that some other stores got it in a shipment as well.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

You're right GoS, that is what peeps called this prop. The "Ghost Witch."


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

The witch I purchased from Ross on Monday I later found out is the Snow White witch. This picture I'm posting is from the internet. It is NOT an actual photo of my witch. My witch, whom Pixie Frog (my daughter) and I named Hazel after my mom, was rather pathetic looking in the store. Her hat is all beat up, torn and ripped off her head along with her hair. There was a line of paint missing off of her face from where her hat had disconnected from her head. She actually has a big foam piece extending from her head that's supposed to hold her hat erect. My daughter told the store manager it looked like an anglerfish - like we needed to put a light on the end to attract TOT's like how anglerfishes attracted their prey, lol. Hazel's wires were split, so we couldn't even test her to see if her sound worked. Of course I asked for a discount. They offered 10% - $2.50 - I told the manager that wouldn't even buy a new hat much less pay for a pack of weave at Star Hair! The ladies of color died laughing asking what did a white woman know about Star Hair. I'll admit, I'm moody and I have a hair addiction. I've got more hair than a hair shop. Some days I don't feel like fixing my natural hair. It's a clip and go day, I want some perfect buns, or ponytail, or curly hair or straight hair, or slap on a wig or 1/2 wig and go. I've also been the recipient of bad haircuts, lol. Add in the brain surgery and your hair falling out and HELLO! So now it's not just my daughter and I, but it's all kinds of people "rooting" for a make-over for Witch Hazel. So the "male" manager ups the discount to 20%. (Mind you, I've got hats, wigs, and hair at home. I'd also noticed at this point the split wires were the "test" wires and the sound device itself was in the "off" position. The witch herself was what I've been looking for, she just needed some TLC! She was coming home with me regardless.) So, I pulled the old, debate 'n wait, then said, okay. When the cashier rang her up, the scanner said, "Witch With Apple", so all the employees (and myself) started harassing (playfully) the manager about where is my witch's apple? Some of the ladies and my daughter jokingly went to look for the apple, then the manager discounted another 5% and told me to go down to Joann's and get a piece of fake fruit for her. It was actually quite fun. I think I may put a jack-o-lantern or skull in her hand. 

When we loaded up all the goodies in my friend's truck (remember the Cemetery gate and the shovels?), Witch Hazel cackled. Almost like she knew she was going home with haunters and she knew she was going to brought back to life!

I need to take "Before" and "After" pics of her. I did notice one thing. She has one of those foamy faces. Her nose is tearing from her face. You can't tell unless you physically pull on, which was what I was doing to remove a sticker. How do you keep these type props from dry rotting? Is there anything you can put on them?

OH! On eBay, This prop sells in the $70-$80 price range plus S&H. I got her for $20 - sound works fine, too!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Great deal and story


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Jealous Giggle. Totally want one for 20 bucks.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

She's my first life-size witch prop pumpkinpie and The Red Hallows. I'm so excited! I knew even in the condition she was in, she was coming home with me. Now that I've researched her, I'm super-duper glad I got her! Plus, once I unraveled her, she's not bad off at all. Her clothing is in perfect condition. It's her hat and hair that's a disaster. Her big eye is dented in a fraction, but it lights up just fine and you can't tell at all.

Ross was my mom's favorite store. Mom passed away (unexpectedly) last year. When my daughter and I walked in the store on Monday, Mom's favorite song came on. Then we ran into Mom's best friend at the store. We hadn't seen her since mom's cremation. Then found the witch who cackled, like how Mom did. My mom's real name was Hazel and she dressed like a witch for Halloween as far back as I can remember. Pixie Frog kept saying, what is Grammy trying to tell us? It was like there were too many coincidences for it to be coincidence! (My daughter actually resides with her dad now because she's in a better school district and was only in town because of a doctor's appointment with a specialist she has.) I'd been out of town with my other half for a week and remembered my ring was at the jeweler's and was ready for pick up. I'd totally forgotten about it. I'd only chosen that jeweler's place because my mom used them when she was alive even though she lived in the next state. When I got there, the older lady I normally speak with was busy. I talked to a younger man this time. PF and I were still on Cloud 9 about our Ross purchases. We were also talking about finding coins for a Corpse Coin display. Mind you, this isn't a jewelry store chain. It's like a, "let me buzz you in, we have bars on our windows and door" kind of jewelry place. Well . . . the young man (probably in his late 20's or maybe 30) happened to be a . . . . HALLOWEEN GROOM! So . . . I get my beautiful ring back and my daughter gets a bag full of coins from all over the world. We'd purchased several, but lots were given to us free of charge along with some recommendations of what people actually use as corpse coins. Talk about a total trip!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Aww Giggle Fairy your daughter seems like a lovely lady! I know my 7 month old is very curious about everything (Pisces like mama) and he will be no stranger to gore and Halloween. Haha on the day he was born we watched The Walking Dead in the room lol


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

That's too funny KissingCoffins!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't give up! Stuff is still coming in. I found the Cemetery gate today, at a Ross I had been to previously looking for it and coming up empty handed. Had to go to 2 different Ross's. One Ross had 3 skelly dogs no fences other ross had 2 fences no dogs!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I went to Ross today and they had ONE dog. I got him! YAY! And a really cool painting/picture thingy to hang on the wall. Yet another thing I need to photograph and post.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Havent been to Ross in awhile but went today after work. I picked up a cute Trick or Treat sign and mulled over getting a costume and while flipping through them one of the bony dogs fell out of the heap, score!

in checkout, there was a bag of gooey eyeballs candy that looked neat, not sure about taste, but I think it will leave a cool impression visually, lol. $2.99 for 48 pieces of decent sized candy. I like getting candy at around .04-.06 cents a piece, worth it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Since people were saying they were seeing more halloween at their stores, I dropped in one of mine and yep, the gang is back!











BTW the ghost witch is similar to the witch at Sprit. It is smaller and this one hangs, the one at Spirit Halloween also rotates.

Here's a few more pics, some of which are of items you have seen before on the thread but will give you some idea as to what has made a reappearance.




























And this item was in my cart and out a few times while I walked the store.



















I think it would be great on a buffet table watching over the food. It was 22.99 and maybe 16 inches tall (my estimate). Fairly light weight. I ended up buying a nice California Costumes wig (BTW my store had quite a lot of costumes) and a silver lion head to match the one I had bought from them a number of weeks ago and put the Black Vulture back. This may be one of those things I regret not buying....

As you can see in the last photo, Christmas is starting to make it's way to the ROSS shelves so grab halloween while you still can.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the ghost witch . My Ross dose not have to much they did have a 4 ft mummy that's cool


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh I LOVE That Vulture.  Glad they didn't have it when I was in ross the other day.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

All thru the check out line I kept looking over at it over on the halloween shelf section near the front of the store. Thought about it on the way home but didn't turn around and now it's photos are taunting me here on the forum thread....yep, one that got a way. It is nicely detailed on the bird and the tree stump. I thought of adding color to it's eyes....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I would add color to it also. Perhaps like the vultures here in the sunshine state.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

OMG, I love that vulture!!! I so wish our Ross stores had more like your store, GOS. Unfortunately, each of ours locally have like 3 of those hanging props and a few nick nacks. Still looking for that cemetery sign and now the vulture will be added to my list.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I did look for the cemetery ironworks since a few people have recently found it but didn't see it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool vulture and ghost witch. How much was she? I NEEEEEED Her!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I...want...that...vulture!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

After hours of non-buying remorse on the vulture (and comments from quite a few of you liking him too), I headed over to my small local ROSS thinking if the vulture was in this store it was meant to be. My little store was restocked with halloween as well. Instead of in the back of the store this store had moved it up front as you walked in like the other location did. Good amount of costumes and hanging ghouls. And there on the bottom shelf in the very back of the rack was the vulture. OK decision made. It is a nice piece. No regrets this time.

So here are pictures from my second store which may entice you to take a second look if you haven't been in for a while.


The chandelier and owl were part of the Glamorous Goth line. Chandelier, 36.99. Don't recall the owl's price. He had battery-operated color-changing eyes. I didn't look closely enough but was wondering if he was missing an LED eye or not.



















Hard to see but my vulture was behind the black Glamorous Goth 3 and 5-stick candelabras.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Liked this pillow's message!










A Glamorous Goth door knocker, 7.99.









The DOD Rose Skull galley tray was 14.99 and quite large. Black lacquer.









This "gold" plated witches hand was tempting at 6.99. Thought of it for a carnival side show...famous Salem witch's hand preserved in gold...









Lots of hanging ghouls at this location too including the kicking clown not shown.









And I picked this up as well. Found it in the men's section. A Totes brand megaphone that runs off of 4 C batteries (not included), 9.99. Has a volume control which I considered essential. It has 2 audio modes: siren and speaker for voice or you can even add audio from an mp3 device or iPhone for example using the included 3.5mm auxillary-in jack. I can see all kinds of uses for this for a haunt, especially if you have a large yard or hayride type of situation. The handle folds down compactly against the body. It's really light weight and has an attached safety cord as well.


















Still no sight in my area of the Cemetery ironwork.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

GOS, I like the witch hand display idea.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks. I had it in my cart and was all ready for it to be part of the carnival and when I saw the megaphone decided it had to be a choice between the two. 

BTW for anyone looking for the vulture I'd suggest also canvasing the store including the area where they put the vases and statutes because some store clerk might think of it not as halloween but as normal home decor...maybe for the Addams family and some of us...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! GoS, your store has tons of stuff. Our store had empty shelves.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe getting ready to restock for the beginning of October? 

While I was there today a sales clerk was putting more costumes and halloween stuff out. I think they held halloween mdse back or just got some trucks in with more of it and are only now starting to put it out as we are almost into October based on what others and myself have seen recently. The fact that there were so many hanging ghouls on the racks says to me this all just got put out in the last day or two. Hang in there guys...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

yomahgahhhhh! I also need that light up owl!!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I GOT THE VULTURE!!!!
...for my friend  She was ecstatic I was able to find it. She had called 10 stores since I showed her the photo posted here and she needed it in her life. Now he is staring at me waiting to be picked up 
I'll be going back for the Blood Red hot chocolate in a coffin tin for 5.99 if I am up there again.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I have two doctor's appointments (on different days) next week so hopefully I'll be able to sneak over to Ross.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

GiggleFairy said:


> I have two doctor's appointments (on different days) next week so hopefully I'll be able to sneak over to Ross.


I'm supposed to go to the grocery store tomorrow. May just head to the next city & hit Bj's so I can stop in Ross.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

my mom casually mentioned to me that she bought the light up owl that I have to have, but shes keeping it, noooooo! 

Also, the eyes change colors RGB.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

kittyvibe, maybe she'll give it to you.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont think so, but I just called a different Ross that I didnt know existed and they are holding a vulture for me!!! Im about to puke Im so excited.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Please don't puke Kittyvibe, but glad to hear you're getting the vulture! Can't wait to see what you think of it when you see it in person. That's cool they went and looked for it for you and will hold. Sometimes stores don't like doing that for people.

So now you know where you have another ROSS. That will come in handy for next year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I mentioned this in previous years threads but worth mentioning again. For all those over 55 I think it is, Tuesdays they offer a senior discount of 10% (kind of young seniors I guess). At least they do in my area. You need to ask at the register when checking out and show ID.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

The vultures are really cool. Wish we had Ross stores around here.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my vulture, he is so cute!~ When I first called, she thought they had just sold it but he was still there and they put him aside. When I got there, I couldnt believe how awesome he looked. They held him at the register while I shopped and when I went to checkout, the girl said he was getting lots of attention by other people. 

Im so happy to have him, he is just great. Very detailed.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm glad others have been able to find the vulture  it is really detailed and my friend went nuts over it when she saw it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since people were saying they were seeing more halloween at their stores, I dropped in one of mine and yep, the gang is back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow the voultur is so cool. Our ross has so very little stuff not even half of what you have posted


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My little store's halloween restocking inventory is fast dwindling on the floor. A few hanging guys left and the shelves are pretty picked over. I did however see these which I think were recently put out. Liked the design.


----------

